# Finding the base save.



## Theone0581 (Jul 28, 2010)

Alright I understand this is going to sound like a beginner asking, but its important to know. 

When figuring out the saving  throws, it asks for your base save and then the Modifier, I understand how to find the modifier, but where do we look to find the base save?


----------



## Dandu (Jul 28, 2010)

Do you have a Player's Handbook?


----------



## Theone0581 (Jul 28, 2010)

If i did, I probably wouldn't be asking lol. Its funny you mention that, I should be getting it in the mail any day now. Anyways, could you help me out buddy.


----------



## Verdande (Jul 29, 2010)

It's also important to know what game, exactly, you're talking about. I can only assume you're talking about 3.5e, and that you haven't heard of the Sovelior-Sage SRD, or the Hyperlink SRD, which has many, many of the basic rules you'll need to answer silly questions like these yourself.


----------



## Dandu (Jul 29, 2010)

Theone0581 said:


> If i did, I probably wouldn't be asking lol. Its funny you mention that, I should be getting it in the mail any day now. Anyways, could you help me out buddy.



Here. See if you can find it.


----------



## Theone0581 (Jul 29, 2010)

I knew that... I was just test you all. No I really did, I was just drawing a blank.

You could have just said it was the base attack bonus though.

Err... Its not the bast attack bonus, its the score that already comes level without the modifier. Thats what I meant.


----------



## Dandu (Jul 29, 2010)

Theone0581 said:


> You could have just said it was the base attack bonus though.



I could have, but that would have been incorrect and a lie.


----------



## Verdande (Jul 29, 2010)

Dandu said:


> I could have, but that would have been incorrect and a lie.




Also, it's important to learn these things the hard way. It makes you wiser. Or something.

Your friend,
-V


----------

